# Fluval Edge,Trying To carpet Monte Carlo no growth HELP?



## LittlePinkDot (Oct 10, 2014)

You need a real co2 system. My monte carlo never really took off until I started using real co2. And it got greener too.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I disagree. I have a low light tank that has a full carpet of monte carlo. No Co2 whatsoever. I'm not liking how you are planting it. I would try to plant 3-4 stems together in each bunch. Spread it evenly across the area you want to have it in. 

Are there other plants doing well in the tank? Is it just the monte carlo or are there other plants struggling?

Heres how I started with mine planted compared to how it is recently.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Couesfanatic said:


> I disagree. I have a low light tank that has a full carpet of monte carlo. No Co2 whatsoever. I'm not liking how you are planting it. I would try to plant 3-4 stems together in each bunch. Spread it evenly across the area you want to have it in.
> 
> Are there other plants doing well in the tank? Is it just the monte carlo or are there other plants struggling?
> 
> Heres how I started with mine planted compared to how it is recently.


Damn tropica I planted mine with 9 big bushes as they said on the package 

Nice carpet for no co2 lol


----------



## LittlePinkDot (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah I was never able to get my carpet as green and healthy as that without Co2. My lighting is 2x T5HO on a 17.6 gallon, so maybe my light is just too strong for no co2. ....I also need some kind of background to hide that HOB filter heh.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Couesfanatic said:


> I disagree. I have a low light tank that has a full carpet of monte carlo. No Co2 whatsoever. I'm not liking how you are planting it. I would try to plant 3-4 stems together in each bunch. Spread it evenly across the area you want to have it in.
> 
> Are there other plants doing well in the tank? Is it just the monte carlo or are there other plants struggling?
> 
> Heres how I started with mine planted compared to how it is recently.


Nice and good to know can do without co2. 

Low light seems its a lot smaller leave size


----------

